# מצאתי שספרך מעניין ביותר ומכיל אבחנו חשובות לגבי הסוגיות המתעוררות בחברה הישראלית בעקבות תהליך השלום



## zaw

Hi,

מצאתי שספרך מעניין ביותר ומכיל אבחנו חשובות לגבי הסוגיות המתעוררות בחברה הישראלית בעקבות תהליך השלום. הניתוח הפסיכולוגי שהינך מציע מעלה מספר מסקנות העשויות לעודד את דעת הקהל הישראלי לתמוך בתהליך השלום, על אף הקשיים האפשריים

What does the first sentence mean? I think it means

I found that your book is very interesting and contains important...the issues...in Israeli society...the process of peace.

Toda raba


----------



## Drink

Seems that there is a typo. אבחנו should be אבחנות.

מתעוררות = arising

בעקבות = in the wake of, following

Hope this helps.


----------



## zaw

Hi,

מצאתי שספרך מעניין ביותר ומכיל אבחנו חשובות לגבי הסוגיות המתעוררות בחברה הישראלית בעקבות תהליך השלום. הניתוח הפסיכולוגי שהינך מציע מעלה מספר מסקנות העשויות לעודד את דעת הקהל הישראלי לתמוך בתהליך השלום, על אף הקשיים האפשריים

What does the second sentence mean? I think it means

The psychological analysis you propose raises a number of conclusions ... the peace process, ... the possible difficulties.

Toda raba


----------



## Drink

עשוי = made

לעודד = in this case the best fit is "to encourage"

על אף = despite

Please let us know if there were other words or phrases you didn't understand.


----------



## amikama

Drink said:


> עשוי = made


Not in this context. Here עשוי means "may".

_Conclusions that may encourage the Israeli public opinion_...


----------



## Drink

Interesting. I thought it meant something like "designed to encourage ..."


----------



## elroy

amikama said:


> Here עשוי means "may".


Is it a neutral “may,” as in a 50-50 chance?  I’ve always thought it was more like “stands to,” which implies that it’s decently likely (more than a 50% chance).  In Arabic I would say من شأنه أن. 



Drink said:


> I thought it meant something like "designed to encourage ..."


This is a totally separate meaning of עשוי; in this meaning, the word serves a modal function.  See the second definition here.  Another word that works similarly is עלול; see the second entry here.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> It is a neutral “may,” as in a 50-50 chance? I’ve always thought it was more like “stands to,” which implies that it’s decently likely (more than a 50% chance).


I don't think it implies any probability. It could be a 50% change or more.


----------

